

Show HN: Snow: the virtual network that makes the real network better - zrm
http://www.trustiosity.com/snow

======
mobiplayer
So... A VPN?

~~~
zrm
It's kind of like a distributed VPN. The interesting part is the addressing.
All you have to do is resolve a machine's name and you get a direct encrypted
tunnel to it with automatic NAT traversal and the address assigned to the
tunnel endpoint is provided as the name resolution response.

